

Why Elon Musk Really Fears AI - xfactor973
http://www.wearemany.com/elonmusk-ai-fears/

======
jorjordandan
I think that of all people who could be automated away, musk is probably not
one of them. He probably would be happy to get rid of BS jobs. The problem is
that once an AI gets to the tipping point of being able to improve itself, it
will a) get super-intelligent, and b) start optimizing everything for it's
programmed purpose. There was a great discussion with Nick an the Partially
Examined Life podcast. The point of the investment is that we don't know what
will happen when AI hits that point, or when it will be. So it makes sense to
think about it..

